# Critter Nation/Ferret Nation Model Compatibility



## Rosalynn

I have decided to keep my Single Unit FN cage for my boys. It is the older unit (141?). 

I was wondering if it would be possible to add a CN to *the side* of my FN without damaging the cage. I would like a CN added instead of a FN because when my boys pass my new rats would most likely be babies. And I'm pretty sure babies can get out of FN cages. I would like to put my CN and FN back together and have my CN until the babies can't get out. Then back to double! 

And I would like them side-by-side instead of on top of each other because I like the idea of more bottom surface area for them. 

Also, shelves... do they all attach if I was able to get the cages side-by-side? 

If these two cages aren't compatible, what cages are? I could sell my FN and get two newer models or any combination like that. 

I'm sure I'm not the only person who has thought of this! I appreciate any advice you can give me.

Rosalynn


----------



## JessyGene

Sorry, I can't answer your question about the compatibility of the cages, but I just wanted to say that I think your rats would probably prefer a taller cage instead of a longer one. Rats love to climb. And it would be easier to stack an add-on then to try to connect one from the side. If a critter nation doesn't work with a ferret nation you could always just get the ferret nation, and then later when you have babies you could just cover it with mesh. I have seen a few ferret nation cages like that.


----------



## Jaguar

I have seen FNs and CNs attached horizontally, but not one of each... not saying it's not possible, but I don't know if there are slight differences in the frame structure. You have to take off a side panel on each of them and zip tie them together if you want them open in the middle. This means you can't hang the middle shelves because the holes are on the posts of the side panels.












Lauren_22 said:


> This is my double-double Critter Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Right


----------



## Rosalynn

Thanks for the advice guys. 

What a sweet enclosure Jaguar! That's what I ultimately want. Are they the snap together or the older version? 

And thanks for the suggestion JessyGene, I think attaching them horizontally will be easier/cheaper anyways. So I think I'll start with that.


----------



## Pertusethm9

What type of shelf is that in the double-double critter nation picture?


----------



## Gannyaan

Wooowww nice cage! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flashygrrl

Sorta looks like a rubbermaid cooling rack hung upside down.


----------



## Slimke

I would like to cick this topic up again, because I am very interested in making a double-double CN .
Is there anyone who has better pictures of were to put the zip ties?
And don't you have space between the roof mashes that needs to be resolved or do you have an overlap? 

I would be very pleased to know and see!


----------



## LilysPets

I'm pretty sure dimensions wise, Ferret Nation and Critter Nation are exactly the same. The only difference are the bars (FN has 1 inch, while CN has 0.5 inch). The older models (140s) have a screw to keep the pieces together, compared to the newer models, 180s, do not. 

I don't see how you could have both of them stay side by side... I've seen a few ziptied together. If you want 2 cages side by side, I know you can't put the ramp in the middle, only on the edges as the width wide of the cage have the holes for the ramps to go into.


----------



## Slimke

It is not the information I want to know though, because with female rats I will never buy a ferret Nation.


----------



## Gribouilli

If you google double double critter nation and click on images, there are quite a few pics where you can clearly see the zip ties.


----------



## dashielle89

I have a two side to side critter nations. One of them was the single with add on and the other was a double, and for whatever reason (not sure if it's because of the different model or if one was just an older model) but they are slightly different and they still fit next to each other just fine. I know the original question was quite some time ago, but I wanted to say that based on that, most likely it would be okay, it would just be a little awkward looking because of the differences. The side of the cage should still be the same so that they line up and can connect fine.

Also zip ties are hardly needed. I think I have two zip ties on my cage. One around the top middle and one on the bottom front legs. They aren't even necessary, I only put them on to make sure if I moved the cage slightly it wouldn't open, because for a while I didn't use them at all and one day when I cleaned the cage I accidentally moved it and my rats were able to escape through the middle. But just keeping the cages together is fine. I didn't use them because I was too lazy to buy metal zip ties and my rats would chew through the plastic ones. I knew they'd be able to and might occassionally, but at first them never chewed them then one day they seemed to realize they were there and would chew them the day I put a new one in so I gave up.

One last thing. I disagree about rats needing more vertical space than horizonal. Rats do need and enjoy horizontal climbing space, but the way these cages are designed, the top and bottom are like separate cages with stairs connecting them, so it is not open climbing space (unless you modify it to make it like that, most people don't from what I've seen). They basically have the same amount of vertical space with a side by side cage as they would with a regular double, but with side by side they have a lot more space to run and move. The only thing they don't have if there were two side by side singles is the ability to get up as high. They do like being high in general to look around. It's for that reason that I found my regular dcn too small and wanted to add the second. When I sometimes have to split the cage during intros I split the top and bottom, not the two sides, and I find they have plenty of space, and I don't feel that way if I split it into the original cages. I highly recommend side by side if you have the space for it


----------

